# 15 bettas in one picture! :)



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

First, let me say
OW
LOL, I have severe arthritis and this was PAINFUL, its obvious which ones were the first... 

So... lol, here's my try at Betta Art

All 15...
















Close up of my favorites


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! Even without arthritis that's impressive!!!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you  My first time tryin to draw bettas... not as easy as most things, lol, later wen Ibuy new white paint Im going to try to do a painting of one or two, painting is less work/movement for my fingers so its my preference do hat (though I love the work of detailed sketches)


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, I would love to see those in full colour! Gorgeous!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is nice =]


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you both  I have yet to get around to coloring them, but I did get some new paints and a few canvas boards so depending on how everything goes I may redo them with paint


----------

